# Condolences to Janet George



## AdorableAlice (2 November 2013)

Very sad news and I am sure many of us will want to send Janet best wishes following the loss of her wonderful stallion Lady's Tralee Raj.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (2 November 2013)

I'm so sorry to read this.

RIP Lady's Tralee Raj.


----------



## Queenbee (2 November 2013)

So sorry JG, thinking of you x


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (2 November 2013)

Janet, really sorry to hear the sad news x


----------



## MollyMoomin (2 November 2013)

I'm so sorry JG


----------



## cloppy (2 November 2013)

Very sad RIP Raj hugs to JG x


----------



## s4sugar (2 November 2013)

Such a shame. Hugs <<<<Janet.>>>>


----------



## Clodagh (2 November 2013)

Very sorry to hear that.


----------



## CBFan (2 November 2013)

Oh my goodness. Janet, I'm so sorry to hear your very sad news. My thoughts are with you xxx RIP Raj


----------



## skint1 (2 November 2013)

Janet George, I am very sorry to hear of your sad loss, RIP Raj x


----------



## JanetGeorge (3 November 2013)

Thank you all for your thoughts.  It was another victory for bloody colic - a twisted gut almost certainly.  We tried large doses of painkillers/Buscopan which looked -for a few miutes - as if they MIGHT be helping - but his heart gave out (he was 22.)  He is very sadly missed.


----------



## _GG_ (3 November 2013)

Oh JanetGeorge, I am so sorry. Thoughts are with you. Just horrible. Xx


----------



## FinnishLapphund (3 November 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss JanetGeorg. ((((((Hugs))))))


----------



## Blanche (3 November 2013)

So sorry to hear this JG . RIP .


----------



## Rollin (3 November 2013)

Only just seen this thread.  I am so sad for you, awful to lose a much loved horse, double pants when it is to colic.  Really sorry.


----------



## DarkHorseB (3 November 2013)

So sorry for your loss. Colic is a horrible thing


----------



## starryeyed (3 November 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear the news Janet, how awful. Thinking of you x


----------



## mynutmeg (3 November 2013)

oh, JG, so sorry for you


----------



## dornrose (3 November 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## dunkley (3 November 2013)

I am so sorry to see this 

I do get so upset when some people refer to their horse having 'just a touch of colic'  - every colic can very quickly turn to something far, far more serious, and should never be underestimated.  Those of us who have sadly seen how awful it can be know it must always be treated as a possible veterinary emergency. Again, JG - so very sorry for your loss 

(And please don't think I in any way am referring to this particular case - JG is far too much of an experienced horsewoman to even vaguely think it was minor xx)


----------



## Spring Feather (3 November 2013)

Sorry to read this.  I lost one of my amazing mares earlier this year to the same thing, twisted gut.  It's heartbreaking.  Thoughts are with you JG


----------



## Elsbells (3 November 2013)

Just read this and I'm so sorry.


----------



## Amymay (4 November 2013)

Condolences Janet.  Such a loss.


----------



## Spot_On (4 November 2013)

So very sorry to hear this JG xx


----------



## Hurricanelady (4 November 2013)

So very sorry to hear of your loss Janet, many condolences :-((


----------



## gadetra (4 November 2013)

Sorry to hear this, ((((((((((((((((((hug)))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Kacey88 (4 November 2013)

He was a beautiful stallion Janet, very sorry to hear about your loss x


----------



## HBM1 (4 November 2013)

Very sad news indeed, he was a lovely stallion and obviously much loved and missed.  He has left some beautiful foals behind him.


----------



## Doris68 (4 November 2013)

Janet, I'm so very sorry.  Words aren't enough...RIP dear boy.


----------



## cumbriamax (6 November 2013)

Very sorry to read this, RIP Ladys Tralee Raj.


----------



## Bigbenji (7 November 2013)

Only just seen this  
So sorry for your loss Janet. At least he has left a great legacy in his foals. Treasure the memories he gave you.


----------

